# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  آشنايي با نرم افزار CpnTools

## smhzkk61

*سلام
مي خواستم در مورد نرم افزار شبيه سازي CpnTools بيشتر آشنا بشم.
دوستان اگه نمونه كار از اين برنامه يا آموزش اون رو در اختيار دارنند در اين تاپيك لطفا ضميمه كنيد
متشكرم.*

----------


## HOSSEINGHOLI

فکر کنم بهترین منبع در مورد cpn tools مطالبی هست که خود cpn tools منتشر کرده
برای اشنایی بیشتر با اون اگه لینک زیر رو ببینی خالی از لطف نیست
http://wiki.daimi.au.dk/cpntools/cpntools.wiki

----------


## saed2006

ميشه يكي توضيح بده كه اين CpnTools  چي هست؟

----------


## HOSSEINGHOLI

یک ابزار برای ویرایش و شبیه سازی و تحلیل و انالیز   Coloured Petri Nets است.
Coloured Petri Nets یک زبان گرافیک گرا برای طراحی و شبیه سازی سیستم است.
البته اگه بخوام خیلی وارد بحث بشیم یه مقاله طولانی میطلبه که نه جاش اینجاست نه من علمشو دارم
اگه جستجو کنید مطالب بهتری میتونید گیر بیارید.

----------


## norsmor

سلام من نیاز فوری به یادگیری کار با این نرم افزار دارم
برای پیاده سازی نمودارهای uml با نرم افزار cpn tools
اگه میشه لطفا راهنمایی کنین

----------


## norsmor

سلام 
بچه های این سایت مثل اینکه خیلی فعالن و دنبال کمک به بقیه هستند که ج ندادن
خب بگذریم
من خودم دس به کار شدم کار با این ابزارو یاد گرفتم البته در حد آشنایی اولیه خب برای شروع عالیه ، دوستان کسی اگه دوس داشت . سوالی داشت بنده اگه بتونم در خدمتم
امیدوارم بقیه یه تکونی به خودشون بدهند :) :لبخند گشاده!: :

----------


## mostafa.sh

> سلام 
> بچه های این سایت مثل اینکه خیلی فعالن و دنبال کمک به بقیه هستند که ج ندادن
> خب بگذریم
> من خودم دس به کار شدم کار با این ابزارو یاد گرفتم البته در حد آشنایی اولیه خب برای شروع عالیه ، دوستان کسی اگه دوس داشت . سوالی داشت بنده اگه بتونم در خدمتم
> امیدوارم بقیه یه تکونی به خودشون بدهند :):



سلام
اگه لطف کنید و توضیحات اولیه ای رو بدید که این برنامه برای چی هست و چه امکاناتی داره ممنون میشم البته اگه لینک دانلودشم بذارین که حیلی خوبه :)

----------


## norsmor

cpn tools نرم افزاریه برای مدلسازی شبکه های پتری.
حالا اینکه شبکه های پتری چیه این خودش یه موضوع دیگه ست.
cpntools.org از اینجا میتونید نرم افزار دانلود کنید help هست اگه نیاز بود کار باهاش بگم چطوریه بگین تا توضیح ابتدایش بگم

اینم یه نمونه مدلسازی Ring Protocol

----------


## mahsa_4737

سلام
درباره cpn tools کسی اسلاید نداره
ممنون می شم منو راهنمایی کنید

----------


## samma20

> cpn tools نرم افزاریه برای مدلسازی شبکه های پتری.
> حالا اینکه شبکه های پتری چیه این خودش یه موضوع دیگه ست.
> cpntools.org از اینجا میتونید نرم افزار دانلود کنید help هست اگه نیاز بود کار باهاش بگم چطوریه بگین تا توضیح ابتدایش بگم
> 
> اینم یه نمونه مدلسازی Ring Protocol



اگر لطفكنيد توضيحاتش را بگيد كه خييييييييليييييييييي ممنون ميشم.

----------


## catreen

سلام 
پایان نامه من در موردبرنامه نویسی با cpn tools است.
اما هیچ آشنایی با این نرم افزار ندارم.
لطفا بگید که برای marking چطوری شمارش صورت میگیرد که کنارش جمعشان نوشته می شود من هر چه تعریف میکنم بازم 0 میدهد؟!!
نوع مکان ها که در زیر شکل نوشته می شود را باید خودمان در text بنویسیم یا به صورتی دیگر است؟!

----------


## omid0701

سلام آیا کسی پروژه مدلسازی یک سیستم با cpn tools داره ؟؟؟

----------


## omid0701

سلام آیا کسی پروژه مدلسازی یک سیستم با cpn tools داره ؟؟؟ به این ایمیل  فایل cpn ش رو بفرسته ممنون 
omid.matory@gmail.com

----------


## com-daneshjo

سلم چطور به یک ترانزیشن بگیم که موقعی که ایر شد دو تا توکن از مکان مبدا کم کنه و یک توکن به مقصد اضافه کنه

----------


## reyhaneh - k

سلام وقتتون بخیر 
من برای پایان نامه ام باید با نرم افزار cpn tools کار کنم تا بتونم فایل لاگ استخراج کنم 
ممنون میشم اگر کمکم کنید

----------


## FreeMemon

دوستان کسی نمونه پروژه ای برای شبکه پتری نت داره؟ ممنون میشم کمک کنید. یه ارائه ی فوری باید برای دانشگاه داشته باشم

----------


## FreeMemon

نمونه ی اجرا شده رو میتونید برام ارسال کنید؟ ممنون

----------

